# Thanks...............from Hollywood



## HollywoodsBug (Sep 13, 2003)

As many of you may be aware, due to someones immature, juvenile and "off topic" ramblings on my post *Presenting the RUF BUG........STAGE II*, a "Thread Lock" was put on it last week.








*It is still up and running on the "org" and you can follow the link beneath my signature to get there!








First, I want to apologize to anyone who inadvertently stumbled upon it, and was forced to read through all the whining. My intention in creating the thread was all about the *car*, and the responses I received were 100% flattering and positive, until this person took it somewhere else.








Personally, I'm not one to shy away from, nor do I mind a good fight, however I absolutely understand and respect where the Vortex and the moderators are coming from. This forum should be about the cars, and not people's "personal issues".
Secondly, since last Friday, I've received no fewer than 17 PM's to date, all supporting the car and the project, and expressing their disappointment that the thread is now locked. Following are just a couple of the messages I've received:
*Sorry to see your thread closed...I apologize on behalf of the fools that don't get it. Jealousy rears its head anytime someone is successful at their endeavor. Car is nuts regardless what negative comment pops up. I was serious when I said it inspires me to do mine right or not at all.*

*As for your thread, I'm completely broken hearted that is now bears a thread-lock piccie. My vote is for a thread clean instead....Anyone who has put that much time and effort to create such a beautiful, unique vehicle instead of the same old thing everyone else is doing deserves to have it showcased.*
*Hollywood, WHAT HAPPENED??? Don't know what I'm gonna do without my daily dose of the RUF BUG!*
Anyhow, they go on, but you get the idea. I just wanted to post up, and tell everyone, that as the old thread slowly begins to slip off the radar, I'll be taking advantage of this opportunity, and over the next several weeks, am going to try and finish up the last couple of things I was talking about.
Once they're done, I'll re-post and be back, *bigger and better* than ever!








Again, thanks to everyone for all the positive feedback. Please be looking for the next chapter of the *RUF BUG*, both on the Vortex, and hopefully in other media soon!








"Hollywood"










_Modified by HollywoodsBug at 11:39 AM 2-21-2010_


----------



## FastAndFurious (Feb 2, 2002)

*Re: Thanks...............from Hollywood (HollywoodsBug)*

I dont know what im gonna do without a daily dose of ruf ruf ruf haha
thats comedy


----------



## HollywoodsBug (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: Thanks...............from Hollywood (FastAndFurious)*


_Quote, originally posted by *FastAndFurious* »_thats comedy










Wonder if you'd find it just as comedic, if they were sayin' it about your car?? 
I just can't figure out what it is, that just forces people to rag on everyone else around here?


----------



## FastAndFurious (Feb 2, 2002)

*Re: Thanks...............from Hollywood (HollywoodsBug)*

If it was my car I will crawl under a rock...ahaha 
No really, I like criticism, its just more motivation for me, so by all means bring it all on


----------



## HollywoodsBug (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: Thanks...............from Hollywood (FastAndFurious)*

You know what Bash, it wasn't botherin' me a bit. I'm not the one who shut the thread down.







And the only reason I'd bash on someone's car, would be to defend myself. Seems like everyone here's great and dishin' it out, but can't take it.
The only thing I don't understand, is that one minute you're asking me for part numbers, and we're texting each other info, helping each other out, and the next minute you're raggin' on my car.
I wish you'd just pick where you're at, and stick with it!


----------



## kuklaki (Sep 10, 2002)

*Re: Thanks...............from Hollywood (FastAndFurious)*

oh dear if I am going to get quoted, I had better "crub" the typos









I am so happy that you will be re-building the thread bigger, better, faster.







HURRRRRYYYYY!!


----------



## vdubbugman53 (Nov 7, 2006)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *FastAndFurious* »_My main question is why would you spend your own money and have someones elses name all over your car?


million dollar question........or loony in SMG's case lol
couldnt have asked it better my self


----------



## HollywoodsBug (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (vdubbugman53)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vdubbugman53* »_
million dollar question........or loony in SMG's case lol
couldnt have asked it better my self

I thought I was being perfectly clear in the introduction to the thread, but apparently the point was missed by a couple of you. Fortunately, most everyone else got it.
The car is a *CONCEPT* of what *RUF* would do *if* they ever decided to modify a New Beetle. I don't know how much clearer I could state it?








Given that premise, they'd obviously have their parts, and their logos on the car.............DUH!!!!


----------



## FastAndFurious (Feb 2, 2002)

*Re: Thanks...............from Hollywood (HollywoodsBug)*

I nevered ragged on your car, I approve the project 100 percent, I don't agree with the badging that's all I ever said but I'm glad I wasn't the first person to say it. That's not to say that I won't help you here and there or that I can't ask you for part numbers, your not modifying your car for me, your doing it for yourself. I think your just way too sensitive
The question still holds and I think its a very good question.
Why would you spend your own money and have someone elses name all over your car?


----------



## vdubbugman53 (Nov 7, 2006)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *FastAndFurious* »_I nevered ragged on your car, I approve the project 100 percent, I don't agree with the badging that's all I ever said but I'm glad I wasn't the first person to say it. That's not to say that I won't help you here and there or that I can't ask you for part numbers, your not modifying your car for me, your doing it for yourself. I think your just way too sensitive
The question still holds and I think its a very good question.
Why would you spend your own money and have someone elses name all over your car?


for their benefit no less
you get to pay for their R and D
so they can just go sell it later


----------



## HollywoodsBug (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: Thanks...............from Hollywood (FastAndFurious)*

Bash, it's not that I'm sensitive, it's just that (most of the time), if I find something tasteless, ugly, or something that just plain doesn't appeal to me about someone elses car, I keep it to myself. I mean, what's the point of me trying to force my taste or opinion on someone else, when they're obviously just doing something that they like, to their car. I just expect the same courtesy from everyone else. Unfortunately, that just doesn't happen here.
As far as why the badging, hopefully if your read my post above it'll explain it (again) for you, and maybe................just maybe..........you'll get it.


----------



## HollywoodsBug (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (vdubbugman53)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vdubbugman53* »_
for their benefit no less
you get to pay for their R and D
so they can just go sell it later

You couldn't be further off the mark.








The chances of RUF ever actually doing a "RUF BUG" are so remote, it's not even funny.
I'm stuck with the only one that will probably ever exist.......and you know what? I'm more than happy with it, and think I'll keep it!


----------



## kuklaki (Sep 10, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (vdubbugman53)*

Wow, guys. Maybe I'm just old-fashioned to still believe in common courtesy and manners. It's obvious from recent posts that those values are dead.
Hollywood too sensitive? I've read about the work and time he put into his project, and doing almost everything himself. So it isn't what YOU would do to your Beetle, but is it really necessary to be a jerk in his threads?
Don't like it? Put your own build thread together, or offer something constructive, or just don't say anything at all.
It's not even my car and I'm irked at the rudeness on here


----------



## FastAndFurious (Feb 2, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (kuklaki)*

So ruf will clearly never touch a vw but your doing it for them and putting their name on the car.
Makes a lot of sense
Anyway I'm done.
/end


----------



## HollywoodsBug (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (FastAndFurious)*


_Quote, originally posted by *FastAndFurious* »_So ruf will clearly never touch a vw but your doing it for them and putting their name on the car.
Makes a lot of sense
Anyway I'm done.
/end

You see.........this is where you *reallly don't get it*!
I'm NOT DOING IT FOR *THEM*................I'M DOING IT FOR *ME*! Not for them, not for your or anyone elses approval...........for my own enjoyment. I apologize for sharing it with you!


----------



## kuklaki (Sep 10, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (FastAndFurious)*


_Quote, originally posted by *FastAndFurious* »_So ruf will clearly never touch a vw but your doing it for them and putting their name on the car.
Makes a lot of sense
Anyway I'm done.
/end

Actually, I believe by making one-of-a-kind items for his car, it means they have touched a VW. One which they found worthy of their time-but I suppose you missed that part.


----------



## HollywoodsBug (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (kuklaki)*

And you haven't even seen the piece that's on the way!


----------



## hippierob (Apr 21, 2006)

*Re: Thanks...............from Hollywood (FastAndFurious)*


_Quote, originally posted by *FastAndFurious* »_The question still holds and I think its a very good question.
Why would you spend your own money and have someone elses name all over your car?


not to stir the pot, but......

are we all paying homage to VW here? everyone one of us here is looking to modify/improve/personalize our own dubs........
while one may opt to debadge their VW, isn't it obvious to all that it would really apply, that its still a VW?
hell, even have a big VW logo tattooed on my left shoulder just so when someone is passing me when i'm cruisin' without a t-shirt (real gangsta, ha! )....they know how i roll......
either way..... to each, his own. if you dont dig it, thats your own deal.....but we're all just label whores if youd just think about it.....
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif hollyhood.....


----------



## HollywoodsBug (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: Thanks...............from Hollywood (hippierob)*

Very good point Rob, and this is something I was thinking of myself, and wonderin' why, in all these folks "infinite wisdom" (







) they don't realize they're doing the exact same thing when they put on wheels that say "BBS" or "PORSCHE" or "AUDI" or "MERCEDES" or shifters than say "B&M" or Hoses that say "SAMCO", or Billett Caps that say "FORGE", or Brakes that say "ECS" or "STOPTECH" or "PORSCHE", or Seats that say "RECARO",..........can I stop now?



_Modified by HollywoodsBug at 10:53 AM 12-14-2009_


----------



## hippierob (Apr 21, 2006)

*Re: Thanks...............from Hollywood (HollywoodsBug)*

exactly.....everybody's pointing fingers....dubbers love putting OEM wheels from other car makers on there rides....many non-euro manufactures as well.......
if we all stuck with mods produced specifically for new beetles, we'd be seeing a lot more pimped out sunflower and teddy bear wheels on here....























there's nothing wrong with associating one's endevors with the success achieved by a known tuner....

i see the irony in a "RUF bug"......and being an VW enthusiast, i can dig it. everythings tastefully done...wouldnt say you're even anywhere near gaudy with the Ruf badges......
its not like you're molding in a big plastic dragon head to the hood or anything....










_Modified by hippierob at 2:02 PM 12-13-2009_


----------



## HollywoodsBug (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: Thanks...............from Hollywood (hippierob)*


_Quote, originally posted by *hippierob* »_exactly.....everybody's pointing fingers....dubbers love putting OEM wheels from other car makers on there rides....many non-euro manufactures as well.......
if we all stuck with mods produced specifically for new beetles, we'd be seeing a lot more pimped out sunflower and teddy bear wheels on here....























there's nothing wrong with associating one's endevors with the success achieved by a known tuner....

i see the irony in a "RUF bug"......and being an VW enthusiast, i can dig it. *everythings tastefully done...wouldnt say you're even anywhere near gaudy with the Ruf badges......*
its not like you're molding in a big plastic dragon head to the hood or anything....









_Modified by hippierob at 2:02 PM 12-13-2009_

Thank you again Rob, and what really cracks me up, is things like the Shifter, Front Brake Calipers, Floor Mats, Exhaust Tip and couple other surprises to come, are *MADE BY RUF* so naturally they *HAVE RUF LOGOS ON THEM*!
I purposely tried not to go overboard with the logos, and put one on the rear deck lid, and one on the engine cover.


----------



## FastAndFurious (Feb 2, 2002)

*Re: Thanks...............from Hollywood (HollywoodsBug)*

for a big name company like ruf to do a beetle it would have to be much more to be a concept car

they do things like custom one off wide body kits for porsches etc
carbon doors, carbon fenders,custom mirrors, custom color changes,
( the yellows the greens from what i can remember over the years)
wings, side skirts etc the list goes on and on, they completly redo the car.


----------



## HollywoodsBug (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (FastAndFurious)*


_Quote, originally posted by *FastAndFurious* »_*Anyway I'm done.*/end

Bash,
I thought you said you were done? Guess you just can't help yourself from getting the last word in, huh?








Anyhow, interesting that the folks who *actually work at RUF* LOVE the car. Here's a quote from an email they sent me after checking out my thread:
*"All I can say is WOW! That is AWESOME!!!! I am a VW guy myself (have a '08 R32), and we love all things car related! Your execution is flawless! I've passed this around to all the guys here now, and we LOVE IT!!! P.S. We've just taken on Ferrari / Lamborghini, and more Porsche tuner work. I've attached some pics of our shop recently (enjoy!)."*
I guess you figure you know more about RUF than RUF DOES!















See, that's your problem, and I've noticed it in a lot of the work on your car.............sometimes you just don't know when to stop. Sometimes Bash, "less is more"..........and sometimes certainly more "tasty"!
Anyhow, I do appreciate your opinion and welcome the fact that you're certainly entitled to it. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## bandi53 (Nov 29, 2006)

If I can add something to this... your car is by far the nicest NB I've ever seen. Everything is just so tastefully executed.
I hope to keep seeing updates on here.


----------



## HollywoodsBug (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (bandi53)*

Thanks Aaron! It's always most flattering to hear opinions like this from folks like you who work on cars "professionally".
You know, being involved in the "Arts", I've learned to try and work by the "KISS" rule: (Keep It Simple Stupid).








In so many things, the adage that "less is more" applies, and that's one of the philosophies I've let be my guide through this project.
No, it's not done. It may never be "done". But as I progress through each "Stage", I'm left with a car that I'm enjoying more and more.
And the fact that folks like you dig it to................well that's Icing on the Cake! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Don't worry..........I'll be starting a brand new thread on the car, hopefully within the next couple of months!
Thanks again for the kind words.


----------



## water&air (Aug 1, 2002)

*Re: (HollywoodsBug)*

steve, your beetle is dope. plain and simple.
eff anyone who says different.
i look foward to parking next to you (and losing to you







) next year.


----------



## HollywoodsBug (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (water&air)*

Thanks man, I really appreciate it. I'm lookin' forward to seein' you as well, and being able to crack open a couple of cold ones!








Have a great Holiday. This is gonna be Jr.'s first Christmas, isn't it? It's the BEST!!! Enjoy.


----------



## TightDub (Dec 24, 2003)

*Re: (water&air)*


_Quote, originally posted by *water&air* »_steve, your beetle is dope. plain and simple.
eff anyone who says different.

This = truth







Merry Xmas Fellow New Beetle Heads


----------



## HollywoodsBug (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (TightDub)*

Thanks man..........and back at 'cha!








P.S. Just got word that I may be getting a picture or two of my next "surprise".








Probably will only be another couple of weeks before I have it in my hands if it's approved.


----------



## HollywoodsBug (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (HollywoodsBug)*

OK, so here's some of life's irony for ya. Here I am, sitting under a foot of snow, and what do I get but an email from Germany, showing me what's finally been completed! I'm sure with the Holiday's and all, it's probably going to be a few more weeks before I can actually "hold it in my hands". A rather moot point anyhow, considering the weather.








In any event, I thought I'd finally share some photos of *The Worlds First an ONLY RUF Steering Wheel for a New Beetle*
















*Genuine RUF Embossed Air Bag*








*Another Angle*








Can't wait to finally get this thing on the car. I'm just imagining what it's gonna look like. Can you say *S I C K ?*











_Modified by HollywoodsBug at 12:50 PM 12-22-2009_


----------



## TightDub (Dec 24, 2003)

*Re: (HollywoodsBug)*








Very nice...even with the logo


----------



## FastAndFurious (Feb 2, 2002)

*Re: (TightDub)*

How much was the steering wheel?


----------



## HollywoodsBug (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (TightDub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TightDub* »_







Very nice...even with the logo









Thanks man....that's funny and yes...........I CAN take a joke!








But seriously, on that whole subject, I'd like someone to call Brembo for Brakes, or StopTech for Brakes, or BBS for Wheels, or Recaro for Seats etc., etc., and ask them if you can order some of their parts, but WITHOUT their LOGO on them. See my point?
Besides, I'm *proud beyond belief* to be running RUF parts on my car. Who wouldn't be? You'd have to be *insane!*


----------



## HollywoodsBug (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (FastAndFurious)*


_Quote, originally posted by *FastAndFurious* »_How much was the steering wheel?

Priceless!


----------



## water&air (Aug 1, 2002)

*Re: (HollywoodsBug)*

looks great, and my guess is it wasn't much more than an oem wheel, lol.
oem ts wheel is stupid expensive, r32 is even worse.


----------



## J.Owen (May 31, 2001)

*Re: (water&air)*

a new Raid Daytona is ~1000. Then add your best guess for the leather work, shipping back & forth, etc.


----------



## water&air (Aug 1, 2002)

*Re: (J.Owen)*


_Quote, originally posted by *J.Owen* »_a new Raid Daytona is ~1000. Then add your best guess for the leather work, shipping back & forth, etc.

R32 with air bag will trump that easliy(**minus the shipping and leather). hollywood had me run all the #'s before he went with this wheel. i was quite shocked when i looked up a bunch of the oem vw wheels.


----------



## FastAndFurious (Feb 2, 2002)

*Re: (HollywoodsBug)*

Looks like a raid daytona recovered with silver stitiching and ruf logo, it looks good though


----------



## J.Owen (May 31, 2001)

*Re: (water&air)*


_Quote, originally posted by *water&air* »_R32 with air bag will trump that easliy(**minus the shipping and leather).

No idea. I was just giving a really round estimate on what that wheel would cost.


----------



## FastAndFurious (Feb 2, 2002)

*Re: (J.Owen)*

Theres no need to ship it back and forth ? for what?
Raid makes steering wheels plug and play for most european cars, including bmw vw audi mercedes etc


----------



## HollywoodsBug (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (FastAndFurious)*


_Quote, originally posted by *FastAndFurious* »_Looks like a raid daytona

Good eye Bash, & there's a reason for that. RUF steering wheels are made by a company called Atiwe. Guess who makes Raid wheels? You guessed it.......Atiwe. The "shipping back & forth" part, was that they wanted me to "test fit" this particular wheel & hub to be sure it would fit before they sent it to one of their subs, to recover/topstitch it, and then emboss their logo, which requires someone with their "licensed" die.


----------



## SMG8vT (Oct 8, 2004)

*Re: (water&air)*


_Quote, originally posted by *water&air* »_
R32 with air bag will trump that easliy(**minus the shipping and leather). hollywood had me run all the #'s before he went with this wheel. i was quite shocked when i looked up a bunch of the oem vw wheels.

What VW charges for OEM wheels and what they're actually worth on eBay / Vortex / wherever are two completely different things.


----------



## .:1of1500:. (Jun 18, 2003)

*Re: (SMG8vT)*

You should be the world's first rear engine Ruf motor'd beetle.
Then I'd be seriously impressed.







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## HollywoodsBug (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (.:1of1500:.)*


----------



## elmer fud (Aug 5, 2003)

*FV-QR*

some people really suck man, like someone else in this thread pointed out morals seem to be missing in our would these days, 
the cars sick, ruf sounds like a wicked cool comp for helping you complete your car, thumbs up to both you and them. 
just ignore the hate, and keep posting pics. you don't have to respond to there posts, and if you don't they wont lock your threads.


----------



## HollywoodsBug (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (elmer fud)*

Thanks for the support man. Much appreciated! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 



_Modified by HollywoodsBug at 3:23 PM 12-30-2009_


----------



## water&air (Aug 1, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (HollywoodsBug)*

woot, see ya in 2010 brutha!


----------



## HollywoodsBug (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (water&air)*

Fa sure! We gotta hook up for at least one this year!








Best to you and the fam for a great one!


----------



## water&air (Aug 1, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (HollywoodsBug)*

rumor has it that the ruf bug has made it into a mag. 
hollywood? confirm?
congrats fella. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## HollywoodsBug (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (water&air)*


_Quote, originally posted by *water&air* »_rumor has it that the ruf bug has made it into a mag. hollywood? confirm? 

Hey bro, Happy New Year!
Yeah, there's a couple of things in the pipeline, but nothing I'm at liberty to discuss at the moment, other than to say the car is being received quite well!








Will definitely keep you posted!
Can't wait for this friggin' weather to warm up, and see you at a couple show's this season!


----------



## 99NBGLS (Dec 22, 2009)

One of the guys on Newbeetle.org has seen the mag, but can't remember the name. My guess (or hope) is Performance VW. Anyway, congrats on the mag and having a bug that makes my EVLBTLE envious!


----------



## HollywoodsBug (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (99NBGLS)*

I'd sure love to know where it is if anyone finds out, as I haven't authorized ANY features as of yet!


----------



## 99NBGLS (Dec 22, 2009)

Really?? Damn. May want to keep an eye on this then....
http://newbeetle.org/forums/st....html


----------



## FastAndFurious (Feb 2, 2002)

*Re: (99NBGLS)*


_Quote, originally posted by *99NBGLS* »_One of the guys on Newbeetle.org has seen the mag, but can't remember the name. My guess (or hope) is Performance VW. Anyway, congrats on the mag and having a bug that makes my EVLBTLE envious!

PVW is very anti beetle, incase you hadnt noticed. in 12 years , there were maybe 5 beetles total in there.
maybe somone is mistaken a feature with show coverage or something, regardless where it is congrats http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## bandi53 (Nov 29, 2006)

...so does anyone know which magazine yet?
I want to get it, then I can say "Hey I know this guy! Well... I talked to him on a forum once."
Seriously, I would really like to have a copy. The NB doesn't get represented very well in any publication I've seen yet.


----------



## HollywoodsBug (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (bandi53)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bandi53* »_...so does anyone know which magazine yet?
I want to get it, then I can say "Hey I know this guy! Well... I talked to him on a forum once."
Seriously, I would really like to have a copy. The NB doesn't get represented very well in any publication I've seen yet.

I'm more than a little curious myself!








I am in discussions with a couple of major import/tuner publications, but none that I've authorized to do an article or given my consent to as of yet. Just weighing my options and waiting for the best "vehicle" to represent the car.
I'm just curious if someone perhaps pulled my stuff off the internet and put it into an article without my permission!!








Or..........maybe there's another RUF BUG???


----------



## J.Owen (May 31, 2001)

*Re: (HollywoodsBug)*

possibly the back "built not bought" section of PVW. Not really a feature, and im pretty sure they don't truly ask you before posting. Its just random collections off the web.


----------



## SMG8vT (Oct 8, 2004)

*Re: (J.Owen)*

You know what Steve? I've been really hard on you and I want to apologize. I actually like your car a lot and I guess one day your thread caught me in a bad mood and I'm stubborn and I held my ground and defended the stance I took that day without really knowing why.
It was mostly the logos, (a matter of personal taste) and how you seem to plug your own car in other people's threads that bothered me, but I'm over it.
I just picked up some rare parts for my car today and I was so excited I basically wanted to go out on the street and tell strangers about it. I was THAT happy about it and I'd imagine that is exactly how your car makes you feel and hence your posting in other threads. I'm really stoked for you that this car brings you that much happiness and I can understand where you're coming from.
All the best!
Jordan


_Modified by SMG8vT at 2:31 PM 1-7-2010_


----------



## HollywoodsBug (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (SMG8vT)*

No worries Jordan. It's all good! Here's to a fresh start for 2010!


----------



## bigsexyTDI (Apr 2, 2006)

*Re: (SMG8vT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SMG8vT* »_You know what Steve? I've been really hard on you and I want to apologize. I actually like your car a lot and I guess one day your thread caught me in a bad mood and I'm stubborn and I held my ground and defended the stance I took that day without really knowing why.
It was mostly the logos, (a matter of personal taste) and how you seem to plug your own car in other people's threads that bothered me, but I'm over it.
I just picked up some rare parts for my car today and I was so excited I basically wanted to go out on the street and tell strangers about it. I was THAT happy about it and I'd imagine that is exactly how your car makes you feel and hence your posting in other threads. I'm really stoked for you that this car brings you that much happiness and I can understand where you're coming from.
All the best!
Jordan


Who the hell are you and what have you done the real Jordan?
















JK... Happy New Year boys!

Oh btw, what are the rare part SMG?


----------



## hippierob (Apr 21, 2006)

*Re: (bigsexyTDI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bigsexyTDI* »_
.... what are the rare part SMG?


my vote's on saleen muffler bearings.....

couldn't resist...
















and no, i'm not trying to stoke any fires......jk
_Modified by hippierob at 4:43 PM 1-7-2010_

_Modified by hippierob at 4:44 PM 1-7-2010_


_Modified by hippierob at 5:04 PM 1-7-2010_


----------



## FastAndFurious (Feb 2, 2002)

*Re: (hippierob)*

can we get a group hug at waterfest this year


----------



## SMG8vT (Oct 8, 2004)

*Re: (bigsexyTDI)*

Don't worry boys, I'm still the same SMG you know, I just didn't see the need to have bad blood between members of such a small community. It's great to pick at each other but when stuff gets nasty past the point of being funny sometimes you have to give and try to make things right.
BigSexyTDI: I snagged some OEM HID's for cheap, and as badly as I wanted genuine SALEEN wiper blades for the SALEEN bug I had to snap these up first.
Peace all!


----------



## TightDub (Dec 24, 2003)

*Re: (SMG8vT)*

Awesome http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Cool of you to post...That's grown man shiz there


----------



## Good Old Car (Jan 19, 2007)

*Re: (FastAndFurious)*


_Quote, originally posted by *FastAndFurious* »_
PVW is very anti beetle, incase you hadnt noticed. in 12 years , there were maybe 5 beetles total in there.
maybe somone is mistaken a feature with show coverage or something, regardless where it is congrats http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

I may agree. I can't remember exactly either PVW or Golf+ had feature of the silver bug with rusted hood and roof rack. That was the last new beetle I have seen on those magazine. My car was in built not bought in August issue last year. They have the cars in line to put on mag, mostly golfs, jettas or audis.


----------



## water&air (Aug 1, 2002)

*Re: (FastAndFurious)*


_Quote, originally posted by *FastAndFurious* »_can we get a group hug at waterfest this year









people still go to that?


----------



## HollywoodsBug (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (water&air)*

Nah.....I'll be missing it again............wil be in Martha's Vineyard!


----------



## bigsexyTDI (Apr 2, 2006)

*Re: (SMG8vT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SMG8vT* »_BigSexyTDI: I snagged some OEM HID's for cheap, and as badly as I wanted genuine SALEEN wiper blades for the SALEEN bug I had to snap these up first.
Peace all!

Sweet. How much you gonna rape me for on one of your TS sets now?


----------



## HollywoodsBug (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (HollywoodsBug)*

Well....got home today and there was a package from the UPS man waiting for me.
After months of planning, designing, shipping back and forth, discussions with RUF, I was about to open and actually hold in my hands, the first and only RUF steering wheel for a New Beetle on the planet!
I was like a kid at Christmas. Finally got the box open, dug through all the packing and took my first look! *O M G !!!* 
The quality of this thing is just FLAWLESS. Check out the stitch work:








I mean, they even covered the Hub in Leather!
















To say it's "beautiful" would be an understatement. Now I can't wait to see it installed. This will without a doubt be the "Crown Jewel" of the RUF BUG's interior!


----------



## TightDub (Dec 24, 2003)

*Re: (HollywoodsBug)*

Congrats man...http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Very nice detail indeed


----------



## HollywoodsBug (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (TightDub)*

Thanks man! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Feels like it took forever, though I had a feeling it was gonna be worth the wait. Can't wait to get it in the car, and get some pics!


----------



## bandi53 (Nov 29, 2006)

I seem to be experiencing feelings of lust. Again.


----------



## HollywoodsBug (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (bandi53)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bandi53* »_I seem to be experiencing feelings of lust. Again.
















Thou shalt not covet thy neighbor's RUF Steering Wheel!!















Seriously though, I just brought it out into the (frickin' freezing cold garage) and just held it up in front of the OEM Wheel, just to get a feel for what it's gonna look like inside the car. *DROP DEAD GORGEOUS!* More than I expected. It's just amazing how it simply pulls the entire interior and "RUF Theme" together.
Can't wait to get it in and let you all see it! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## water&air (Aug 1, 2002)

*Re: (HollywoodsBug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *HollywoodsBug* »_














Thou shalt not covet thy neighbor's RUF Steering Wheel!!















Seriously though, I just brought it out into the (frickin' freezing cold garage) and just held it up in front of the OEM Wheel, just to get a feel for what it's gonna look like inside the car. *DROP DEAD GORGEOUS!* More than I expected. It's just amazing how it simply pulls the entire interior and "RUF Theme" together.
Can't wait to get it in and let you all see it! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

funny you should mention the freezing cold garage, last winter we built my car in the freezing cold and this year i'm rebuilding my 1974 beetle in the same freezing cold garage. it seems i do most of my builds in the effing cold. lol
the wheel looks great steve. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## HollywoodsBug (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (water&air)*

Thanks man! I appreciate it.
Yeah, I keep threatening to run a duct out to the garage for heat, but never seem to get around to it!








Anyhow, can't wait to see ya, and let you see the car. Hopefully they'll start posting some 2010 show info soon and we can make some plans!


----------



## FastAndFurious (Feb 2, 2002)

*Re: (HollywoodsBug)*

Put the wheel on what are you waiting for http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## HollywoodsBug (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (FastAndFurious)*

Probably gonna do it Saturday. It's supposed to warm up to a (balmy) 40 degrees.








Can't wait for you to see it Bash. It's *SICK!*


----------



## HollywoodsBug (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (HollywoodsBug)*

Well after much waiting............*HERE IT IS!*
















You know somthin', there's probably not another thing in a car that we are in "closer touch" with than the Steering Wheel. It just puts an entirely "new" feel to the driving experience of the car.
















The only "issue" now, is that because the splines on this wheel are slightly different than the OEM wheel, we got it as close/centered as we could, but I'm probably going to have to get a Front End Alignment done to get it Spot On. No small feat, trying to find an alignment shop to do a good alignment on a lowered car.







It's always somethin', isn't it? 








P.S. For anyone interested, m y OEM Turbo S Steering Wheel and Airbag are off the car and ready for sale!


----------



## water&air (Aug 1, 2002)

*Re: (HollywoodsBug)*

i can't recall how low your car is but mine fits on our machine.
belly pan just barley scrapes.


----------



## HollywoodsBug (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (water&air)*

PM sent!


----------



## water&air (Aug 1, 2002)

*Re: (HollywoodsBug)*

replied.

we'll take good care of the ruf bug.


----------



## HollywoodsBug (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (water&air)*

Yo bro, thanks for the help. Left a message on Tony's voice mail today (Saturday). Hope to see ya next week.


----------



## raymondlee (Jun 8, 2008)

*Re: (HollywoodsBug)*

Ruf bug is the shiznit.
Wish my bug was anywhere close to being as nice


----------



## HollywoodsBug (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (raymondlee)*

Thanks Ray!


----------



## TightDub (Dec 24, 2003)

*Re: (HollywoodsBug)*

Wheel looks good http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
You ever ponder the same light grey stitching in the seats? Looks nicer than I can achieve as is...so its just a thought.


_Modified by TightDub at 5:01 PM 1-25-2010_


----------



## hippierob (Apr 21, 2006)

*Re: (water&air)*

Looks to be smaller in diameter than the originals? 


_Modified by hippierob at 5:20 PM 1-25-2010_


----------



## HollywoodsBug (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (TightDub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TightDub* »_ Wheel looks good http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
You ever ponder the same light grey stitching in the seats? Looks nicer than I can achieve as is...so its just a thought.
_Modified by TightDub at 5:01 PM 1-25-2010_

Not only did I "ponder" it (ha ha), but as a matter of fact, the seats were originally ordered with the same gray/silver top-stitching. The vendor (who shall remain name-less), screwed the order up beyond belief!








By the time the seats *finally* came in, I decided to take them as they were. They're absolutely gorgeous!







Still, the top-stitching is something I may do at some point in the future, especially now that I've got some of RUF's subs at my disposal, who are ridiculously talented!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## HollywoodsBug (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (hippierob)*


_Quote, originally posted by *hippierob* »_Looks to be smaller in diameter than the originals? 
_Modified by hippierob at 5:20 PM 1-25-2010_

It's 340mm. Yes, it's (a bit) smaller in diameter and quite a bit fatter/chunkier.








It feels great in your hands, trust me.








I sent some of the finished interior pics to RUF USA and just received this response:
*"Photos look awesome! Congrats on such a great project! You are so very welcome for our help, it is an honor to be included in such projects!"*
To say I'm flattered to hear this from RUF would be a gross understatement. It really does validate the years of planning, designing and hard work! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Amsterdam087 (Dec 31, 2007)

*Re: (HollywoodsBug)*

i want to see this car out on the track. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## SMG8vT (Oct 8, 2004)

*Re: (Amsterdam087)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Amsterdam087* »_i want to see this car out on the track. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

I bet my SALEEN BUG would walk it.


----------



## water&air (Aug 1, 2002)

*Re: (SMG8vT)*

bring all these fancy themed bugs to spring show n go and the blue sleeper will take you all.


----------



## HollywoodsBug (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (water&air)*

Please don't lump the RUF BUG in with all these other "theme" cars. It's much more than that, given the association between Ruf & Porsche, and Porsche & VW. Made even stronger now that VW's going to own Porsche! An association that helps align the RUF BUG as a "concept", make absolute perfect sense. Something much more than any simple "theme".
Secondly, you guys can all fight over who's the fastest, lowest, most torque, loudest stereo, etc., etc. We all know who's the *prettiest!*.


----------



## Amsterdam087 (Dec 31, 2007)

*Re: (HollywoodsBug)*

i just want to see some pics of it at the track....


----------



## HollywoodsBug (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (Amsterdam087)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Amsterdam087* »_i just want to see some pics of it at the track....









Yeah, I know bro, sorry. Seems for some reason or another, the RUF BUG always seems to stir up controversy and some off-topic, sometimes heated discussions.








Anyhow, here's a couple from Englishtown last year, where we ran low 14's on stock tires. Not the fastest times of the day, but certainly respectable! 
























P.S. Keep your eyes peeled at your local newstand within the next few months. There may be more/better track shots coming!










_Modified by HollywoodsBug at 9:57 PM 1-27-2010_


----------



## water&air (Aug 1, 2002)

*Re: (HollywoodsBug)*

i guess no alignment today huh hollywood?
there's a bit of snow out there.
i didn't mean to lump you into a "theme" group bud, i was just making a silly joke. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## HollywoodsBug (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (water&air)*

Pete,
No problem, it's all good. I wasn't goin' off on ya. You of all people, I know say things in a "fun" way. It's the others takin' cheap shots, and jabs that really piss me off!








Anyhow, no alignment today. It's snowin' pretty good here. I've got a call in to Tony to reschedule and am waiting for him to call me back.
Still can't wait to show you the car!


----------



## water&air (Aug 1, 2002)

*Re: (HollywoodsBug)*

lol, he's running late due to the snow, we got alot so far.
back to my statment above, i think it would be cool to get some more nb's on the track @ e-town. i'm tired of being the only one.
my challenge is open to all. bring out them nb's folks.
btw, my car is faster than i am so i'm no great threat on the track. lol


----------



## HollywoodsBug (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (water&air)*

Yo know what Pete? I'd take you up on your offer (just for shi_t's & giggles), but am probably gonna check out the show in L.I. on 4/11.....the same day as Show 'N Go in Englishtown. I'm just tired of the same ole' same ole', and think it's time to check out somethin' fresh:
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4729152
Hopefully we can cruise to DOD3 this year! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## water&air (Aug 1, 2002)

*Re: (HollywoodsBug)*

well you know how i like the track.
dod3 should be huge this year. 600+ cars last year and it was cold and raining. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## HollywoodsBug (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (water&air)*

Yeah, hopefullly the weather will cooperate for DOD3 this year! It'd be nice to give you some company in the New Beetle class.


----------



## bandi53 (Nov 29, 2006)

You should bring it out to some Canadian events... just sayin'








I've only seen a few modded NBs in the scene out here, one with that horrendous Evo look body kit, one with some 4 foot wide ironing board rear spoiler that looked like it was stolen off of a 16 year old's civic, and one near where I live that's pretty tastefully done with what looks like a cup kit. (Haven't seen it up close yet, but I'd like to meet whoever owns it)



_Modified by bandi53 at 12:57 PM 1-28-2010_


----------



## HollywoodsBug (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (bandi53)*

I'd love to try and see if I could get it up there for a couple! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Amsterdam087 (Dec 31, 2007)

*Re: (HollywoodsBug)*

do you remember roughly what your trap speed was at english town? 
i relize it was a while ago so i dont blame you if you don't recall. 
14's aren't bad at all on stock rubber. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
its pretty tough to consistanly launch a fwd car, with more seat time im sure you can knock off some more time.


----------



## HollywoodsBug (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (Amsterdam087)*

No I don't, sorry. I can tell you it was my first time on the track and I did horribly!















Couldn't get the car to hook up on the launch. Hopefully, with a bit of practice, I'd be able to improve.


----------



## Amsterdam087 (Dec 31, 2007)

*Re: (HollywoodsBug)*

were you at least consistantly hitting 14's? 
that is really the key part. i can relate to having the first time jitters, or whatever you want to call it, but consistancy is the key. 
my first time out i took it a little easy just so i could get down the launch and how to hook up and get out of the hole better.
seat time and practice is the key, keep it up, i look forward to updates.


----------



## HollywoodsBug (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (Amsterdam087)*

As I recall, 14.9 was my slowest time, and fatest was around 14.3. By the way, it's nice to have a "civil" exchange with you here!


----------



## Lorem (Nov 19, 2003)

*Re: (HollywoodsBug)*

Damn! I love your car!


----------



## HollywoodsBug (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (Lorem)*

Ladies and Gentlemen........a blast from the past!! Lam.
Yo bro, you know what? There aren't many folks here anymore, who's opinions REALLY matter to me, but you're definitely ONE! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Thanks for the kind words. Miss ya!!


----------



## Lorem (Nov 19, 2003)

*Re: (HollywoodsBug)*

Dude! You're like the energizer bunny /w this car. Keep going and going! It's absolutely astounding what you're doing but don't get me wrong. I'm just surprise you haven't de-railed to some other obsessions


----------



## TightDub (Dec 24, 2003)

*Re: (Lorem)*

I remember your car







Cant say which I like better http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## HollywoodsBug (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (TightDub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TightDub* »_ I remember your car







Cant say which I like better http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Yeah, no doubt. Lam's car was the bomb! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

_Quote, originally posted by *Lorem* »_Dude! You're like the energizer bunny /w this car. Keep going and going! It's absolutely astounding what you're doing but don't get me wrong. I'm just surprise you haven't de-railed to some other obsessions









Yeah bro, I did get side-tracked for a couple years there with some other things that occupied most of my time (and money - ha ha), but the RUF BUG was always in the back of my mind!










_Modified by HollywoodsBug at 10:05 AM 2-4-2010_


----------



## Snoboardr (Oct 19, 2009)

The Ruf Bug is amazing! You have inspired me to do whatever I want to my TS, not caring what other people think about it. I'll try to keep it as clean and as f*&kin awesome as your car, but on a college kid's budget!


----------



## HollywoodsBug (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (Snoboardr)*

Thanks for the nice words bro!








And you're right. Do it for *YOU*! Nothin' else really matters. Try and establish some kind of "plan" or vision up front and follow it, just so you don't wind up being one of those folks who tacks on everything they can find on their car!


----------



## HollywoodsBug (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (HollywoodsBug)*

Just gettin' all my last minute detailing in before the first show of the Season next weekend!








Dubs on Defrost at Sherwood Island State Park in Westport, CT http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## FastAndFurious (Feb 2, 2002)

*Re: (HollywoodsBug)*

Good luck! Won't be attending dod. Roads are so terrible this year, I think worst they ever been
Isn't dod a gtg and not a show though?


----------



## HollywoodsBug (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (FastAndFurious)*

Yeah it's more a low key GTG, but they do some judging and give out tropies for different classes. It's really a great cruise to the event though. Ton's of cool cars and the weather forcast is looking AMAZING with sunshine and temps in the 70's!


----------



## ireallycare (Feb 26, 2010)

Holy crap, you are a D-bag.


----------



## jsdny (Dec 22, 2007)

*Re: (ireallycare)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ireallycare* »_Holy crap, you are a D-bag.

Who is that directed towards?


----------



## Herbie3Rivers (Apr 12, 2003)

*Re: (ireallycare)*


----------



## HollywoodsBug (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (Herbie3Rivers)*

Point 'n Shoot photography in Brooklyn NY was just kind enough to share this shot of the RUF BUG from last Sunday, where it took the Second Place Award Overall, being judged balls out against 40 VW's of all different years and models. There were no "classes" which made the judging that much more competitive. Needless to say, I was quite pleased to see a New Beetle even "place", let alone WIN the Second Place Trophy!


----------



## HollywoodsBug (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (HollywoodsBug)*

One of the things however that was driving me "nuts" over the past 18 months, was the custom "Grab Handle". I originally ordered one from a vendor, and wasn't happy with the fit (it left a noticable "gap" near the center console) and the finish. It just never seemed of a high enough "quality", and certainly didn't match the finish on the rest of the TT bits in the interior.
I then had a second one made (at additional expense), using a different "billet" and that too just wasn't "spot on".








With the help of RUF, I was put in touch with someone who made a copy of the handle in yet another billet/extrusion, and formulated an anodization process.....and VOILA!! Check out the match between the AC Vent and the Handle!!



















_Modified by HollywoodsBug at 12:09 PM 4-16-2010_


----------



## HollywoodsBug (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (HollywoodsBug)*

Another successful, "Tasty" addition to the Ruf Bug. A custom, "one-off" RUF Billet Aluminum Grab Handle!


----------



## J.Owen (May 31, 2001)

*Re: (HollywoodsBug)*

so you have 3 billet grab handles?


----------



## HollywoodsBug (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (J.Owen)*

Well, two billet ones....not counting the one that's in the car that I'm finally happy with, and of course the OEM black one. Why ya wanna buy one?








Ya know Josh, I look at it like this. How many sets of wheels do people go through, trying to find the style, size, width, offset that's what they're looking for? Or body kits, suspension/lowering kits, paint, etc., etc. The list goes on and on of the countless ways & stages people go through, trying to achieve the look they want.
The only way I was gonna be able to pull off the "RUF" thing, was to have the same exacting "attention to detail" that they do. I think that seeing that, is why they've reacted so favorably to the project. Unfortunately, that sometimes involves taking two or three shots at things, before it finally comes out right.








I will say though, that 99.9% of the time, it's well worth the time, money and effort involved!











_Modified by HollywoodsBug at 9:11 PM 4-15-2010_


----------



## J.Owen (May 31, 2001)

*Re: (HollywoodsBug)*

understandable, i was just trying to get a grasp of how many grab handles you actually had. 
as for buying one, im getting married in two weeks, unfortunately car parts have been put on hold for a little while I recover. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## FastAndFurious (Feb 2, 2002)

*Re: (HollywoodsBug)*

so how much are you selling the other grab handles for us people that are color blind and cant see missmatches?


----------



## HollywoodsBug (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (FastAndFurious)*


_Quote, originally posted by *J.Owen* »_as for buying one, im getting married in two weeks, unfortunately car parts have been put on hold for a little while I recover. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Wow Josh, that's GREAT! Congratulations.








And I hope she's as patient with your "obsession" as my wife's been with mine.
















_Quote, originally posted by *FastAndFurious* »_so how much are you selling the other grab handles for us people that are color blind and cant see missmatches?

Bash truthfully, if I sold one to you for HALF what I paid, you'd still tell me I was nuts!

















_Modified by HollywoodsBug at 9:19 PM 4-15-2010_


----------



## eunos94 (Mar 17, 2002)

*FV-QR*

While I do not like everything Hollywoodbug has done to his "Ruf bug" I will say that it's all done to the absolute highest level of fit/finish and execution. I give this car a 100 out of 100 for effort. I have never found a car that there wasn't something I would change if it were mine. This goes for "Ruf Bug" as well as my own. 
That being said it's still one helluva car. Props man.


----------



## eunos94 (Mar 17, 2002)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *HollywoodsBug* »_

Bash truthfully, if I sold one to you for HALF what I paid, you'd still tell me I was nuts!











Well then you can sell it to me for the price of nothing. I want one to paint match to my interior but can't afford since I'm on frickin' ssi.


----------



## HollywoodsBug (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (eunos94)*


_Quote, originally posted by *eunos94* »_While I do not like everything Hollywoodbug has done to his "Ruf bug" I will say that it's all done to the absolute highest level of fit/finish and execution. I give this car a 100 out of 100 for effort. I have never found a car that there wasn't something I would change if it were mine. This goes for "Ruf Bug" as well as my own. 
That being said it's still one helluva car. Props man.









Yo Tom,
Thanks for the kind words. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif I totally agree that we should be doing these cars for "ourselves". One obviously can't expect that everyone is going to love every single thing you do to your car. If you're making yourself happy, and following your plan, then the car's a success.
Again, thanks for the compliment. It's much appreciated!


----------



## hippierob (Apr 21, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (HollywoodsBug)*

i'm sure i'm not the first but.......pm sent regarding your hand-me-down handles....


----------



## HollywoodsBug (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (hippierob)*

Replied! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## altiusdirectory (May 14, 2010)

*Re-Thanks...............from Hollywood*

I think that Hollywood very useful to the Hollywood Movies viewers but i want know about 2010 Hollywood Movies info if you want visit below website 


Hollywood Movies


----------



## HollywoodsBug (Sep 13, 2003)

That's cool, but my involvement in the entertainment industry is with MUSIC! :thumb:


----------



## HollywoodsBug (Sep 13, 2003)

Well, third show of the season this past weekend, and third win! :thumb:

Entered the Eurogasm II event, and out of over 100 VW's, Porsches and Audi's, the RUF BUG took the "Most Eurogasmic" Best in Show Award to top off the day! :super:

Here are a couple pics to get things rolling. I hope to have a few more shortly!


----------



## HollywoodsBug (Sep 13, 2003)

A couple more, courtesy of Innovative Motorsports!


----------



## FastAndFurious (Feb 2, 2002)

the grass makes it look lower


----------



## HollywoodsBug (Sep 13, 2003)

Yeah, right? Kinda like "Bags" 'O Grass. 

Forget the air-ride, I'll just bring a roll of "Aqua Turf" to park on at shows!


----------



## HollywoodsBug (Sep 13, 2003)

Here's wishing everyone a great Memorial Day Weekend! :beer:


----------



## huck731 (Jun 27, 2009)

guess who finally made his way to the new beetle section of the 'tex. ME!! As I have said on the org, great car man. 

Did anything ever come of the magazine thing??? 

It would be pretty cool if you where to make it to eurowerks 4 or dubs in the valley. heck, even if you where to go to the midwest treffen that I dont know if i'll be at would be cool just so I could finally see the great "Ruf Bug" and meet you.


----------



## HollywoodsBug (Sep 13, 2003)

Hey man, welcome to the "Tex"!! Great to see ya here. :beer: 

RE: "the magazine thang"......yeah we did the photo-shoot in NY in late March. They've got everything in their data-base so now I'm just waiting for them to decide when they want to pull it and do a New Beetle "Feature", and they'll call and do the "Interview" portion over the phone! :thumbup: 

I'm gonna be doin' the show on June 20th (Father's Day) in Harwinton CT, weather permittiing. You should try and make it out. Would love to see ya and you can check out the RUF BUG up close. :laugh:


----------



## HollywoodsBug (Sep 13, 2003)

Just want to thank everyone for the incredible responce to the RUF BUG T's! :beer:

The second run is now SOLD OUT, and I'm gonna be getting a (hopefully) larger order placed this week!

Anyone interested, please PM me to place your order! :thumbup:


----------



## HollywoodsBug (Sep 13, 2003)

Decided to take advantage of the gorgeous weather, and go out and snap a few new ones! 





































Enjoy! :beer:


----------



## FastAndFurious (Feb 2, 2002)

Looks good whats next?


----------



## HollywoodsBug (Sep 13, 2003)

Thanks Bash. All kinds of thoughts goin' through my head!!


----------



## FastAndFurious (Feb 2, 2002)

btw i couldnt help out your friend Justin the other day, i was in the area but didnt have what he needed. He needed a whole new flange for an automatic car but i did speak to him


----------



## HollywoodsBug (Sep 13, 2003)

That's cool, thanks. He called me in a panic looking for someone in the area who knew what he was talking about, and you were the first person I thought of!!


----------



## FastAndFurious (Feb 2, 2002)

i cant believe you still have a stock radio in there, any plans to ditch the heated seat switches?


----------



## HollywoodsBug (Sep 13, 2003)

Bash,

No plans to replace the AM/FM/CD with an "aftermarket" stereo. Not at all what this car's about! I "LIVE" in recording studios all day, listening to some of the finest equipment on the planet! When I get in this car, it's more about enjoying the ride than the music. At least for me.

As far as replacing the heated seat switches, yeah that is definitely something I'm tossing a couple ideas around for!


----------



## JimmyD (Apr 30, 2001)

HollywoodsBug said:


> No plans to replace the AM/FM/CD with an "aftermarket" stereo.


 
What about this as an OEM option?


----------



## JimmyD (Apr 30, 2001)

I'm surprised you haven't put in a billet dipstick handle or billet hood pull! ...or is that coming in the future?


----------



## HollywoodsBug (Sep 13, 2003)

JimmyD said:


> What about this as an OEM option?


 I've already got a 6 disk changer in the trunk. Like I said, not after anything else in the music department. 



JimmyD said:


> I'm surprised you haven't put in a billet dipstick handle or billet hood pull! ...or is that coming in the future?


 Yeah, possibly......just not somethin' that's kept me up nights LOL.


----------



## VDub Dan-O (Mar 24, 2010)

Enlighten me on the exhaust tip surround on the rear valance. 
What's it made out of? 
How was it made? 
ect.... 

I melted my S's valance last week; I installed a 3" exhasut last week and ended up fabing the tip a little too close to the valance. It's not ruined, just has a round clearance spot it in not.


----------



## HollywoodsBug (Sep 13, 2003)

VDub Dan-O said:


> I melted my S's valance last week; I installed a 3" exhasut last week and ended up fabing the tip a little too close to the valance. It's not ruined, just has a round clearance spot it in not.


 :laugh::laugh::laugh: 

Only reason' I'm laughing, is that I did the EXACT SAME THING running with the R32 boys at Bear Mountain State Park in NY one season. I had just put on a new (2.5") exhaust with a Ruf tip, and the friggin thing got so hot it melted the paint right off the valance onto my new, $300.00  exaust tip! Expensive lesson. 

At that point, I was also so frustrated with the rear tow hook cover falling off all the time, I decided to address both problems at the same time. 

We pulled off the rear valance, glued and molded the tow hook cover on, and then set out to fabricate something for the exhaust side. We began by enlarging and re-shaping the exhaust cut-out, so that it would give a bit more clearance, and look more "uniform" with the shape of the new/second Ruf Exaust tip. We also adjusted the exhaust hanger down a bit, but obviously you can't bring it down too far, especially on a lowered car. 

The enlarged cut-out looked kind of "plain jane" by itself, so I designed an Exhaust "Blend", that would tie in with the allen set-screw theme, and still be tasty looking enough so that it would be something Ruf would do. I think we succeded. 

The body shop I was working with at the time fabricated the piece using a donor valance. It's really quite finished/polished looking, from both the outside as well as the inside of the valance, and I capped it off using chrome set screws which are more of a visual cue than a functional one.


----------



## HollywoodsBug (Sep 13, 2003)

Ain't posted in a while.

Thinkin' it's time to Make Some Noise! 

Everyone bust out the April Issue of Eurotuner!

It's time to *RAISE THE RUF!* :laugh:



http://www.rufbug.com


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 24, 2002)

Just saw the new Eurotuner. Congrats! Well Deserved Feature!


----------



## HollywoodsBug (Sep 13, 2003)

Thank you man! It's been a long time comin'!  

Glad to be representin' for all the New Beetle owners out there~ :thumbup: 

We all know how far and few between New Beetle Features in Eurotuner are.


----------



## HollywoodsBug (Sep 13, 2003)

*A few extra shots from the Eurotuner Shoot. Enjoy:* :thumbup:


----------



## HollywoodsBug (Sep 13, 2003)

*And a couple of Rolling Shots!*


----------



## FastAndFurious (Feb 2, 2002)

nice shots. 

any pictures of your rear seat setup / trunk, seems like its an area thats not covered in any of your pics?


----------



## HollywoodsBug (Sep 13, 2003)

Here's one from the rear. I surprised I didn't post more of these. It's one of my favorite angles to see the interior. I'll look for a couple more.


----------



## HollywoodsBug (Sep 13, 2003)

Here's another:


----------



## FastAndFurious (Feb 2, 2002)

i meant the back, we have all seen the front by now and know what the seats look like. Is that a stock turbo S seat folded down? thats the setup?


----------



## HollywoodsBug (Sep 13, 2003)

Yep.


----------



## Shifty (Mar 25, 2004)

This car has come so far, and I've had a blast watching it transform! I picked up my eurotuner this week and told my wife "Awesome, Hollywood finally got a feature!" :thumbup::laugh: 

I "get it", and I love it. This car is a lot of fun to look at, it's taking an entirely new approach to VW modding. Bravo sir! eace:


----------



## HollywoodsBug (Sep 13, 2003)

Thanks so much for the kind words. Much appreciated! :beer:


----------



## huck731 (Jun 27, 2009)

the eurotuner feature was great. awsome job on the car.


----------



## HollywoodsBug (Sep 13, 2003)

Thank you man, and glad you enjoyed the feature. :thumbup:


----------



## bandi53 (Nov 29, 2006)

Just got my copy of Eurotuner... it's nice to see my favorite NB getting some much deserved attention!


----------



## HollywoodsBug (Sep 13, 2003)

:beer:


----------



## Turbo_S (Feb 10, 2011)

so now that she is for sale what is the next project?


----------



## HollywoodsBug (Sep 13, 2003)

Good question. Still exploring a bunch of options.


----------



## HollywoodsBug (Sep 13, 2003)

For anyone without a subscription to Eurotuner:

http://www.eurotuner.com/featuredvehicles/eurp_1104_2002_vw_beetle_turbo_s/index.html


----------



## HollywoodsBug (Sep 13, 2003)

Also, for anyone who'd like, you can keep in touch with the project and "friend" us on Facebook:

https://www.facebook.com/rufbug


----------



## HollywoodsBug (Sep 13, 2003)

Happy New Year Everyone!! Here's to a great 2012!!! :beer:

*Nice New Years Day Run:*










*Exercising the RUF BUG:*










*Clean roads on New Year's Day.......priceless!*


----------



## leonardodecappiccuno (Oct 17, 2008)

Lookin good as usual, the CS Recaro seat are awesome, would love a set myself.

Regards Lenny


----------



## HollywoodsBug (Sep 13, 2003)

Thanks Lenny. Always respected your opinion! Hope all's well on your end. :thumbup:


----------

